# New skip technology



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Notice on Bolt today that TiVo is updating the skip technology to expand it. Will decrease for a while during transition.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I just got that message, also. 

They're a bit late to the party but if they are working on it, I'm on board. Maybe that's why absolutely nothing has had 'skip' for a while now, that they've been working on this for a couple of weeks (?).


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Was already posted about in another thread.
Notice to skip mode customer


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

Did only Bolt users get this message? I own a Roamio Pro and haven't received any messages from TiVo.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

DigitalDawn said:


> Did only Bolt users get this message? I own a Roamio Pro and haven't received any messages from TiVo.


All my basic Roamio boxes, TE3 and TE4, received the message after the service connection.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

Roamio Pro, got the message.


----------



## mblloyd (Feb 11, 2007)

With Jeopardy as a reference, it came back but is now gone completely


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Yes, I haven't seen "Skip" available in any of my shows for quite a while now.


----------

